# WubDaBuds 1st grow - stealth 400hps



## WubDaBuds (Oct 31, 2006)

Greetz ya stoners ;-)
1st grow ever
stealth grow under steps
400hps
MG (yeah I know... FoxFarms was impossible for me to get)
6 plants from a friend who grew them - great stable strain
2 plants are 11 days old - the other 4 are 5 days old


----------



## WubDaBuds (Oct 31, 2006)

more pics


----------



## WubDaBuds (Oct 31, 2006)

and more pics


----------



## WubDaBuds (Oct 31, 2006)

lol ... more


----------



## WubDaBuds (Oct 31, 2006)

this is all of them ;-)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2006)

*Very nice stealth set up man and your babies are looking great. Will be following this grow from beginning to end. Good luck.  *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 1, 2006)

*BTG - Thanks dude ;-) - maybe you can take a look at #2 and tell me I water too much on her (I hope it's a "her").*

The 2 largest plants are in some all-ready-been-used-for a season-on-my-porch Mirical Grow with the 3 month time release ( yeah I know... that stuff can get unpredictable - last time I mess with MG for my babies)

The other 4 are in fresh full force MG 3 month release stuff... ;(


Thanks for having such a fine place.... I will try to get better pics if ya need them:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2006)

WubDaBuds said:
			
		

> *BTG - Thanks dude ;-) - maybe you can take a look at #2 and tell me I water too much on her (I hope it's a "her").*
> 
> The 2 largest plants are in some all-ready-been-used-for a season-on-my-porch Mirical Grow with the 3 month time release ( yeah I know... that stuff can get unpredictable - last time I mess with MG for my babies)
> 
> ...


*You say some of the soil your are using has already been used for a full season outside? IMHO i would transplant them into new soil because all the nutes in the old soil is probaly gone by now. MG soil is not bad man you just have to know how to use it.  *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 1, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *You say some of the soil your are using has already been used for a full season outside? IMHO i would transplant them into new soil because all the nutes in the old soil is probaly gone by now. MG soil is not bad man you just have to know how to use it.  *




Sounds like a plan TBG, thanks for the quick advice... I'll get 'er done ASAP!


----------



## rockydog (Nov 1, 2006)

That is a nice setup, I agree with TBG on the soil. Good Growing, and we love the pics, so keep em comin if possible.


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 2, 2006)

Nov. 02, 2006 update:

1st two plants are 14 days old today (looked and counted on my log)

the smaller 4 are 7 days old today

400w hps - set at 30 inches ATM
12v "el-cheapo for the car Wal-Mart" oscilating fan for plants ran by computer power supply
in-line through vent with 4" duct to outside + 2 "cheap-o space heaters" running on "fan-only" to **** into grow space
temps run at 79F (night) to 83F when warmest outside
#1 + #2 are in used MG the rest in fresh MG
NOTE: #2 is starting to show yellow to me.... I will re-pot her later today. But what is wrong with her?... Not enough nutes?

Any ideas or comments welcome - thanks.


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 6, 2006)

Nov. 06, 2006 update:

WOW just 4 days and look at them ;-)

#1 and #2 are 18 days old today

#3, #4, #5 and #6 are 11 days old today

400w hps - set at 18 inches above #1 (tallest plant)

I had to leave for 4 days so I gave them all a good watering and set the light at 18" above the tallest one (#1)... when I got back they where dry and *HOT (92F)*... so it looks like #5 took a little damage 

I hope it will be O.K. now that I raised the light, gave 'em a good drink and moved them around so that the younger ones can catch up some. 

Today I will work on improving the heat issue.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2006)

*Everything is looking great WubDaBuds. When growing MJ inside your gonna find yourself constantly trying to fix and make things better which is a great thing IMHO. We have been doing it since we started growing and are still doing it.   Good luck on your heat issues man. If you need any help just give a yell and will see what we can do.  *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 8, 2006)

*TBG  thanks for keeping an eye out for the newbies like me I could use all the help I can get.  This board has been the source of 100% of my plan.  And so far I am amazed that it is going so well.*

*Temps are in the high 80F all the time I can live with that for now but another inline fan for intake is in order soon.  Also a DIY carbon filter this weekend  they are starting to send out some skunky odor.*


  Nov. 06, 2006 update:

  WOW just 2 days and I can almost watch them grow!

  #1 and #2 are 20 days old today

  #3, #4, #5 and #6 are 13 days old today

  400w hps - set at 18 inches above #1 (tallest plant)

  I topped the big one (#1) and gave them all a good watering today. (every 2+ days it seems - RH sits below 20% all the time) Those buckets are approximately 6 gal kitty litter buckets with 20 holes on bottom and around bottom edges  and #6 is in a soft spread butter container soon it will get the same as the others.

  For now I think keeping the light at 18" above the tallest plants for 24/7 is the plan  

Looks like at this rate flowering may have to be induced at 5 weeks  what you guys think? 

  #5 took a little damage the other day so I pruned the crispy leaves off and it seems to be recovering well.

  BTW the topping + the damaged leaves have been quick dried (closed in a cardboard box over night resting on my ballast) yes its kind of harsh, but I smoke strong cigarettes .. high as a kite for the last 45 minutes after 2 packed bowls lungs are resting for a bit LOL

*Comments - Suggestions - Accusations  Endorsements all welcome!*














*<<< my cheap DIY yeast CO2 maker *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

*Man your babies are coming right along. Why do you want to induce them into flowering at 5 weeks old? *


----------



## Tonto (Nov 8, 2006)

Starting flowering at 5 weeks would produce some giant plants!


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 9, 2006)

hey i was looking at your pics and i saw very dark shades on your plants to green with dark patches mybe your using to much n just trying to look out for my bro keep up the good work


----------



## Tonto (Nov 9, 2006)

WubDaBuds said:
			
		

> BTW the topping + the damaged leaves have been quick dried (closed in a cardboard box over night resting on my ballast) yes its kind of harsh, but I smoke strong cigarettes .. high as a kite for the last 45 minutes after 2 packed bowls lungs are resting for a bit LOL


 
Wait a sec...... did you say you smoked the clippings?!?!?! Why in the world would you do that? It shouldn't get you high for one, and for two.....yuck!!!


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments! :tokie:



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Man your babies are coming right along. Why do you want to induce them into flowering at 5 weeks old? *



_I'm starting to worry a little about space.... and of course I'm getting impatient  This is a 3' X 3' space and the ceiling is slated for steps above._



			
				Sin inc said:
			
		

> hey i was looking at your pics and i saw very dark shades on your plants to green with dark patches mybe your using to much n just trying to look out for my bro keep up the good work



_Yeah - not sure there... I'm using MG with tap water left out for 24+ hours only.... no extra nutes._



			
				Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Wait a sec...... did you say you smoked the clippings?!?!?! Why in the world would you do that? It shouldn't get you high for one, and for two.....yuck!!!



_Well I will not be doing that again! I felt like **** the rest of the day _

*Here they are today - you may notice a little sawdust on some of the leaves... that was me getting an intake fan in there.... I filled a sprayer with water and misted most of it off 

Nov. 10, 2006 Update:

2 on the left side are 3 weeks old... the rest are 2 weeks old.*


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Nov 11, 2006)

what is this diy co2 maker with yeast i saw in your journal? could you elaborate on how it is made?


----------



## rami (Nov 11, 2006)

fill a bottle of water of warm water...add some yeast...a cup of sugar...close the bottle...punch aa small hole at the top...and there u go...im usin tht now...and ive noticed my plaants change a day after i put the bottle..keep the bottle higher thn ur plnts


----------



## Tonto (Nov 12, 2006)

You are supposed to actually add sugar to the warm water, but then cool the water before adding the yeast.


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 13, 2006)

*Nov. 13, 2006 Update:*

*The two on the left are 25 days old today*

*The other 4 are 19 days old today*

*400w hps now set at 12" from tallest plant*

*I got my DIY Active Carbon Filter built and installed this weekend - WORKS GREAT! Smell = NOTHING*

*Today they all got a good drink of water - I re-potted the little one (right front) up to a 6 quart ice-cream bucket.... man it was root bound in that butter container!*

*Emptied and re-filled the DIY CO2 maker today.*

*Am I crazy or do I have alternating nodes on the older ones?*


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 13, 2006)

I have seen people who are doing small grows use a simple method for CO2. You take a liter soda bottle (plastic), drill a small hole in the twist on lid, fill the bottle with water, add 4 teaspoons of activated yeast (common bakers yeast) and a couple of tablespoons of white sugar. Put the lid back on and set this above your plants. You must check this every few days by shaking the bottle with your finger over the hole in the twist off, if you get a build up of pressure, it is still producing CO2, if not, it needs to be refreshed by dumping half of the mixture, add fresh water and a couple of tablespoons of sugar again. 

You would think that this alone wouldn't make much of a difference, but I've found that you will increase your yield by about 1/4 by using this technique continuously throughout the grow.

Found this in a post sometime back and kept it for my cheat sheet, hope it helps you out.


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 13, 2006)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> I have seen people who are doing small grows use a simple method for CO2. You take a liter soda bottle (plastic), drill a small hole in the twist on lid, fill the bottle with water, add 4 teaspoons of activated yeast (common bakers yeast) and a couple of tablespoons of white sugar. Put the lid back on and set this above your plants. You must check this every few days by shaking the bottle with your finger over the hole in the twist off, if you get a build up of pressure, it is still producing CO2, if not, it needs to be refreshed by dumping half of the mixture, add fresh water and a couple of tablespoons of sugar again.
> 
> You would think that this alone wouldn't make much of a difference, but I've found that you will increase your yield by about 1/4 by using this technique continuously throughout the grow.
> 
> Found this in a post sometime back and kept it for my cheat sheet, hope it helps you out.



*Yep - That's the sytem I use.... I just re-started it "fresh" today* :bong:

*Thanks Ravishing_68


Also, I'm thinking this will become a "super cropping" grow because of space issues LOL

I only have a 3' X 3' grow area and it will get packed in there if I have the girls to do it.*


----------



## Tonto (Nov 13, 2006)

I definitely see alternating nodes. Flower the larger ones STAT!!  :ccc:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 14, 2006)

*Alternating nodes for sure. Mature and ready for flower. Bring on the buds.   Your ladies are looking great. :aok: *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 15, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> I definitely see alternating nodes. Flower the larger ones STAT!!  :ccc:





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Alternating nodes for sure. Mature and ready for flower. Bring on the buds.   Your ladies are looking great. :aok: *


 


:ciao:


*Thanks guys! But I want to flower 'em all at once.
 :48:

Nov. 15, 2006 Update:

5 of the 6 plants are coming along - the other is getting TLC for a bit... a proper repotting required.

I took a few picks and prayed **BTG** could have a looky at the issues I see developing. :clap: *
*
You guys have massive experience and I am quite new at this.... 1st grow ever.  

So please, any of you old timers give me yer honest opion on this grow.


*
* Curled leaves (downward) - 80% of all leaves top-middle-bottom*
* Plants are mostly DARK GREEN*
* New growth quite bright green** 
Temps run 69F (bottom at buckets) to 89F at (tops closest to light)

400w HPS set at 18" for 90% of Veg. stage so far.
(trying it at aprox 12" today for a bit while I can keep an eye on it)

 I seem to have to water my 6 gal buckets every 3rd day (Monday and Wednesday) I give them each about 1/3 of a gallon of plain tap water left out for 48 hours (helps with the chemicals.... right?)

The buckets are full of holes at the bottom... but when I water none comes out most of the time.... EXCEPT the last time I watered, the one in the middle/back row flowed out nice. **Am I under watering? - Or maybe 'cuz I'm a newbie I just think I am but I'm over watering?**

*












*
4" exhaust fan running 24/7 through a **DIY 30" X 6" Active Carbon Filter** to outdoors + a 6" in-line fan pushing cool garage air in 27/4

Grow area is only 36" X 36" total under steps - my access is through my garage workbench (so I face in from under lower steps to taller grow area)

(I only have one area, so clones will require some engineering)

Currently I am thinking the chicken wire training thing.... what ya think?
*
*
*


----------



## Tonto (Nov 15, 2006)

I think that pipe cleaners is the best way to do LST 'imho'
You can move them around and reuse them, and put them exactly where you want them. 
Everything's looking great, keep it up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2006)

WubDaBuds said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> 
> *Thanks guys! But I want to flower 'em all at once.*
> ...


*Well i think i'm seeing a few problems here. 89 degrees is a high temp man. You need to get that down below 85 IMHO. You say you are using 6 gallon buckets and have to water every 3 days or so that's to often. We use 3 gallon pots and give them 2 liters of water like every 4 or 5 days. Next time you water i would pour until you see the water come out of the bottoms of each bucket. Be sure that when ya water you pour it in slow as the water will run straight through if you pour it fast.  *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 16, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well i think i'm seeing a few problems here. 89 degrees is a high temp man. You need to get that down below 85 IMHO. You say you are using 6 gallon buckets and have to water every 3 days or so that's to often. We use 3 gallon pots and give them 2 liters of water like every 4 or 5 days. Next time you water i would pour until you see the water come out of the bottoms of each bucket. Be sure that when ya water you pour it in slow as the water will run straight through if you pour it fast.  *



*Thanks for all the help TBG. 

For now I'm going with "too dry".... so I watered last night:

Each plant got 1/2 gallon with run off from each one... slow pour.

The water got treated with 1/4 strength "Miracle-Gro Quick Start - Planting & Transplant Soution" 4-12-4

I WILL NOT water again until Mon. 11-27-06 unless the plants wilt like crazy.*

*I think they are mostly looking better:yay: today..*


*Almost forgot... raised the light back up to 18" from tips.... Temps. at the tallest tips is now 84F

*























:banana:


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 16, 2006)

looks like you have been doing your homework keep it up


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 17, 2006)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> looks like you have been doing your homework keep it up



Thanks Sin inc


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 17, 2006)

you need to add some more fans to get that temp down mybe a big box fan


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2006)

*I see your young ladies are looking nice green and bushy. Keep up the great work man we want buds.  *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 20, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I see your young ladies are looking nice green and bushy. Keep up the great work man we want buds.  *


*Thanks TBG!

OK... here we go:


Nov. 20th Update

Plants are all 3 and 4 weeks old today.... all showing sexual maturity - alternating nodes.

6 plants, 400w HPS 24/7 (set to 18" from tallest tips), temps run 75F to 80F 24/7, RH runs at 40% after watering - 30% the rest of the time.

Using the "tip pot to check weight" watering method - (not quite yet, I'll check them again tomorrow)

They are all in MG 3 month time release - no extra nutes this week.

3 of the plants have been topped - all of them have had a few fan leaves removed to allow 2ndary growth to reach good light.

On Nov. 27 I plan to take tops as clones.... for a friends grow... Using the "no more then 1/3 rule".

Once they "re-bush" I'll install SCROG - might be just a fishing net type. My goal is to sex them, SCROG them and get the canopy thing running as tall and heavy as I can....

Any idea on how much yeild I may be able to produce?

Comments welcome... ;-)


*


















*
*Gotta go do a dump run for some pizza.:rofl:*
*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2006)

*May i say the ladies are looking as beautiful as ever.   As far as weight goes sorry man but it's hard to tell what your gonna get come harvest time. I'll tell ya this much it's gonna be some fine free bud for sure. :aok: *


----------



## totalnoobie15 (Nov 20, 2006)

looking good.. who would have thought that if they go in that tool box for a wrench they will find much much more


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 20, 2006)

hey bro  looking good cant wait to see the buds packing on.  as for a net id highly reccomend it mine stretched just over 20 inches in 16 days


----------



## WubDaBuds (Dec 4, 2006)

*Dec. 4th, 2006 Update pics


Going to flower in a week I think... save the clones for next round.

*


----------



## WubDaBuds (Dec 4, 2006)

*And more pics:

*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2006)

*Everything is coming right along for ya i see. The ladies are looking great and getting ready for the big day (FLOWER).   Your doing a great job keep it up my friend. :aok: *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Dec 12, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is coming right along for ya i see. The ladies are looking great and getting ready for the big day (FLOWER).   Your doing a great job keep it up my friend. :aok: *


*Thanks m8 '-)


Dec. 12th UPDATE:

two on the left are 63 days old (9 weeks)

the other four are 57 days old (8+ weeks)

MG Potting Mix with time release formula
Water PH set to 6.5
400w HPS lamp on batwing
grow area is 3' X 3' (under steps)

*** 2nd day into 12/12 FLOWERING ***

Temps stay at 72F day hours and 62F night (lights off with small space heater) RH is 30% or less all the time*
*
4" inline fan at top leads out through DIY carbon filter (runs 24/7)
6" intake fan from garage - bottom - front (runs only with HPS)

*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great mang.   In a few weeks those buds are gonna be ever where. :aok: *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Dec 21, 2006)

*Dec. 21st, 2006 Update:

 3 boys and 3 girls - only makes sense ;-)

 The 3 boys are DEAD... cut those out the other day.

 Some pics... now the fun part FLOWERING DAY 11:*


----------



## mass420 (Dec 22, 2006)

Have any of you guys heard of using sparkling mineral water for the C02 content in the water? Let me know K.


----------



## motame (Dec 22, 2006)

totalnoobie15 said:
			
		

> what is this diy co2 maker with yeast i saw in your journal? could you elaborate on how it is made?


 
http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/do-yourself/11687-making-diy-c02-unit-c02-mixture-article.html


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 22, 2006)

*Garden is looking nice and full, green and healthy. Now the fun part. Waiting for all those buds to start forming. Your doing a great job my friend keep it up. *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Dec 26, 2006)

*Dec. 26st, 2006 Update:

3 girls getting ready to flower  ;-)

Seems there might be a few bud sites......


 Some pics... FLOWERING DAY 16:*


----------



## WubDaBuds (Dec 26, 2006)

More:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 27, 2006)

*Yup them are bud sites and looking great. Whatever your doing keep it up and the ladies will love ya in the form of some BIG, FAT, FROSTY BUDS come harvest time. Your doing a great job mang.  *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Dec 29, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yup them are bud sites and looking great. Whatever your doing keep it up and the ladies will love ya in the form of some BIG, FAT, FROSTY BUDS come harvest time. Your doing a great job mang.  *



*Thanks man... this place has helped me sooooo much!

Dec. 29th 2006 UPDATE:

Well things change so quick at this stage....

3 females  ;-)

I have loosely tied out limbs to "SCROG" this grow.... I know it's kinda gehto.... oh well - looks like I'l be smoking in a few weeks.

I have taken a ton of pics - comments welcome.

*


----------



## WubDaBuds (Dec 29, 2006)

And More ;-)





















Love ya cuz "L.M." ;-)


----------



## rami (Dec 29, 2006)

plants r lookin great man...keep it up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 31, 2006)

*Everything is looking great mang.   Isn't it fun just watching them grow. I find myself in the grow room often just gazing at the ladies thinking about the next grow. Your doing one hell of a job my friend keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Jan 2, 2007)

rami said:
			
		

> plants r lookin great man...keep it up.





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great mang.  Isn't it fun just watching them grow. I find myself in the grow room often just gazing at the ladies thinking about the next grow. Your doing one hell of a job my friend keep it up. :aok: *



*Thanks guys!


Jan. 02, 2007 Update:

FLOWERING DAY 24

*













*
The 3 girls are now putting a few buds on... lots of hairs growing.

Also a few shots of the clones that are set to flower as soon as this batch is complete ;-)

I am using fishing line to tie limbs down. I also have a semi-transparent piece of plastic with big chunks cut out of it ** (white kitchen garbage bag) under the light to let the tallest tops grow closer... 400W HPS is set all the way up now....and they are something like 15 inches away and have been for the last few days.

*

*BTW - 

I used TBG method for resin extraction - 

cured the male "tops" by themselves ... 

quick dryed the other 80% of the male's leaves... 

soaked in bottled water for 24 hours... 

quick dryed them - something like 3 Oz. of leaf....

90% ISO soak for 2 minutes and filter into glass pryex dish...

let evaporate and scrape with razor...

apply the "GOO" to the male tops that have been slow cured...

Worked out to be a nice mellow stone, with a pleasent taste for leaf.  Burns nice and slow because of the oil+cure.
*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2007)

*Whats going on WubDaBuds. I see the ladies are looking great. Glad to here the ISO worked out for ya as well. Keep up the great work my friend as it's only gonna get better as the ladies grow.  *


----------



## WubDaBuds (Jan 3, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats going on WubDaBuds. I see the ladies are looking great. Glad to here the ISO worked out for ya as well. Keep up the great work my friend as it's only gonna get better as the ladies grow.  *



*Thanks THE BROTHER'S GRUNT. So far I am quite impressed with this grow... you guys have been a whole bunch more help then you know.  I've read and learned so much here.

Love this place!*


----------



## WubDaBuds (Jan 12, 2007)

*Jan. 12, 2007 Update:

Ran into a little camera trouble... sorry for the delay ;-)

I've killed one of the girls before her time... ran out of room 

3 clones now replace her ;-)

**FLOWERING DAY 44 (6 1/4 weeks):*





















*BTW the "curling" you see there is because those leaves used to be squished up on the walls... ;-)*


----------



## WubDaBuds (Jan 16, 2007)

*Jan. 16th 2007 Update

I let them get a little dry... 
so a good drink (1 Gal. each) and a misting with tap water .... 
I took a few pics for ya ;-)

Flowering DAY 48 (almost 7 weeks):*




















*Looks like maybe 3 more weeks or so  >>>> *:bong1:

*What do you guys think?


*


----------



## htmagic (Feb 18, 2007)

totalnoobie15 said:
			
		

> looking good.. who would have thought that if they go in that tool box for a wrench they will find much much more


It sure brings a whole new meaning to being hammered!


----------



## htmagic (Feb 20, 2007)

WubDaBuds said:
			
		

> *Jan. 16th 2007 Update
> 
> <SNIP>*
> 
> ...



Well, how was the harvest? Give us the rest of the story...


----------

